# "The Rainbow Bridge"



## Widgy Lover (Jul 24, 2008)

I just wanted to add this onto here, it really helps me to read it when a member of my pet family passes on. I hope it will bring as much comfort to others as it is bringing me today. I'm not sure who wrote it, but here it is. 

"The Rainbow Bridge"

There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth. It is called the 
Rainbow Bridge because of the many colors. Just this side of the
Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows, hills and valley with lush
green grass.

When a beloved pet dies, the pet always goes to this place. There is
always food and water and warm spring weather.
The old and frail animals are young again.
Those who are frail are made whole again, so they play all day with
eachother.

There is only one thing missing. They are not with their special
person who loves them on earth. So, each day they run and play
until the day comes when one suddenly stops playing and looks up!
The eyes are staring! And this special one suddenly runs from the group!

You have been seen, and when your special friend meets you,
you take him or her in your arms and embrace. Your face is kissed
again and again, you look once more into the eyes of your trusting pet.

Then you cross the rainbow bridge together, never again to be
separated.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you. Someday I hope to be reunited there with all my pets.

This is a poem that I wrote for Feefo and all our beloved pigeons that have crossed Rainbow Bridge, I know that Petunia is also flying joyously now.:

_Fly free, precious pigeon, fly free and fly high
Rise joyously in that safest blue sky!
Leave sickness and pain in the turned earth below,
then soar over that multihued bridge, which we know
leads you home... to the flock that dips shimmering wings
In a tribute to the Creator._

Cynthia


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Widgylover, I've always loved the Rainbow Bridge. Thanks for posting it. And Feefo, that's really a very nice poem. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I love both poems.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Maggie-NC said:


> I love both poems.


Ditto!  Both are wonderful. Heart touching too, especially when you've lost a pet.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree!

BOTH poems are just lovely and heartwarming!

Thank you Widgey Lover and Cynthia for posting1

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

